# fullfiment centers vs local distributors



## aucome (May 19, 2007)

I visited places like Cafe press and I think they are good for alot of shops BUT I would like to find out if anyone has tried to find independent t shirt people or shops in different countries to send product that is supplied to them so they can send an order out from that country quickly. I understand that n demand" has benefits but I have a product that ( I believe ) is good and what if offered at fullfilment centers will limit me to much. 
Has anyone out there ever tryed using different people to partner up for area distribution.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

what exactly are u asking?


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not sure what you're asking either - add some info


----------



## aucome (May 19, 2007)

My question is , has anyone tried to work with another t shirt shop directly who acts a the countries distributor when an order is to be sent out via a delivery service from that country? If I am ONLY using My own web site and I have sent stock to , lets say a t shirt shop in Fla to send out an order that I process but the costs would be to much to ship , fromThailand , a single piece but from Fla the cost is much lower.

Get the picture. The USA connection just mails a shirt and make a fee for each piece they mail and also sells , if they want the shirt ,if they have a shop.

Cafepress an dthe other ones are good but cannot print the location of what I need on the system they have as a standard.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

do you want to sell shirts in thailand or USA??? if ur erally that far, i would just go with someone there, you guys have everything way cheaper, some of us would love to get merchandise from china and youre closer, if all else fails, just go locally, here theyll charge me around 5 dollars if i need something right away


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Try putting a classified ad on this site - maybe there is a member who is willing to do that (?)


----------



## aucome (May 19, 2007)

i have been in Asia for ten years and products in china a not of any quaiity but I plan to send samples of quality in small samples amounts of very good quality t-s very soon


----------

